# A question about deer...



## Lady Lulu (Sep 6, 2011)

I've just recently switched my girl Lulu over to the raw diet. After two years of skin/coat/weight and overall eating issues I'd had enough. I started her out on a base of chicken and so far, she's eating better than I've ever seen her eat in her life. I just had one question. I live in a part of Kentucky known for massive bucks. Almost everybody I know hunts this time of year and I've had offers of deer scrap should they land any kills. I've already got deer meat here at the house, but I was curious as to what other parts of the deer I could give my girl. Like I said, deer are all over the place here. If there's anything I can squirrel away and stock up on for the rest of the year I'd like to. So far I've been offered ribs, neck and hide? I haven't seen any of it yet, it's sitting in a trash bag in a friend's fridge. I just wanted to ask people who have had more experience with feeding raw than I do. I've referenced rawdogranch's website but they only list using meat and liver under venison.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Here is a really good article.

I also would freeze the meat for a couple of months to kill off any parasites.

Feed your Lacy raw venison this deer season | National Lacy Dog Association


----------



## Lady Lulu (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you very much. I just found found this online and was reading through it.  My plan was to store a lot of it in the deep freeze for later use. I'm trying to build up my food reserves.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

My dogs eat 2-3 deer and wild boars + other game every year, no issues.


----------



## Lady Lulu (Sep 6, 2011)

What portions of the deer and boar do you use? Is the bone alright to feed them? Have you had any issues with parasites?


----------



## Lady Lulu (Sep 6, 2011)

It looks like I've got the ribs, spine, neck, heart, liver and hide. The lower portion of the legs were included but I've seen a lot of warnings about the weight bearing bones breaking their teeth or splintering. Up until now I haven't really worried about feeding my girl raw, but I will admit, looking at the size of the ribs is a bit intimidating. lol Are the ribs alright to feed her? Everything is in the freezer until I figure out what I'm going to be able to use.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

any wild animal must be better than a farmed one- unless they eat at the dump.

My dog was weaned on raw so she knows what bones are. Shell knaw on rib bones and bury them, if your dog knows bones then its fine. Some kibble fed dogs may bite to hard and break teeth or eat a big chunk and bring raw diet a bad rep.


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

I've never fed spine (and probably never will due to potential wasting disease -May not be an issue in your area) or hide but my dogs have eaten the rest of what you have with no problems. Deer is a rich meat so I would start with smaller amounts and build up. The ribs are easy to section if they are not already.


----------



## Lady Lulu (Sep 6, 2011)

I appreciate the insight. I'd read that some areas have wasting disease but I've honestly never heard of it. I'll check with a wildlife manager that works with my husband about that. Out of caution I'll just discard the spine. I just didn't want to throw away anything until I knew what parts were the best parts to use. As for the hide... my husband has made it abundantly clear last night that the hide is going to be his so that isn't even an issue. lol


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Lady Lulu said:


> What portions of the deer and boar do you use? Is the bone alright to feed them? Have you had any issues with parasites?


Just cut and feed, all bones ok no issues with parasites. Keep it simple is what I believe in.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't feed deer bones, they are too dense for my dogs to digest(unless it is a baby, which we never kill). 
I agree with freezing for a couple weeks before feeding any wild game. Venison is very lean, and dogs do need some fat, so I don't feed it for more than a couple days at a time.


----------



## Lady Lulu (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone, your advice and opinions are very appreciated.


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

So can you feed boar organs? If so, which ones?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Word from the vets office here is that deer hide with hair on can cause intestinal blockage. So you might want to avoid feeding hide.


----------



## Darkthunderplotts (Oct 28, 2013)

Whatever deer I kill during the year all the trimmings get saved as dog food no spine but the ribs and femurs get passed out to the pack


----------

